# Myford Clone



## safetgord (Sep 4, 2012)

Check out my Myford Clone lathe that came with Faceplate, 3 and 4 jaw, fixed and travel rests and an extra set of change gears for cuting threads which include the metric set  Works awesome!


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 4, 2012)

that looks really nice, did you get a fair deal on it?
steve


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 5, 2012)

Thats a nice score.
We look forward to seeing some chips flying. Preferably in full colour....or even in avi!)

Cheers Phil


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome!!! Nice machine


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 5, 2012)

Thats a nice looking lathe! Is that a factory tumbler reverse lever I see?


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice Lathe and it looks like you got enough tooling to do what you need.

Paul


----------



## safetgord (Sep 6, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> that looks really nice, did you get a fair deal on it?
> steve



I picked it up in Hamilton Ontario from a high school shop teacher three years ago for $350 cad. I guess you could say i stole it  I had an old New Hudson lathe made in NY before this one and before that had a 1913 Seneca Falls lathe. I moved and the Seneca was too big for my shop so I sold it and a #2 Van Norman mill for $1500. I wish I still had them both. This Myford Clone has made a lot of chips this year as i used it to machine parts for a couple of reciprocating hacksaws that a friend from Florida designed and we built them in August. I'll post some pictures.


----------



## safetgord (Sep 6, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> Thats a nice looking lathe! Is that a factory tumbler reverse lever I see?



Its a factory tumbler reverse.


----------



## Zimbohere (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi, I have the same lathe, 7x20"
I was thinking of getting the 127 tooth gear to cut metric threads as am starting to cut quiet a few. Do you have that setup? 
Cheers,
Zee


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi, what is that lathe called? Where is it made? 
Mark S.


----------



## MozamPete (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like a Colt.  They were clones that came out of China - pretty good clones from what I've heard.  I stumbled across one very similar in New Zealand so they obviously got around.


----------



## clivel (Aug 12, 2015)

safetgord said:


> Check out my Myford Clone lathe that came with Faceplate, 3 and 4 jaw, fixed and travel rests and an extra set of change gears for cuting threads which include the metric set  Works awesome!



Lathes UK has a section on Myford clones http://www.lathes.co.uk/myford-copies. Scroll down for a picture of a "Colt" lathe which looks identical to yours. In fact, the picture looks so much like yours, that if it wasn't for the fact that yours has a black and yellow belt change chart, and the one on the Lathes UK has a black and white chart, I would have thought that is is an actual photo of your lathe.
Clive


----------



## rcflier (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is a Myford thread cutting chart:




Sorry, but the forum scales it down.
The original is more than 3000 pixels wide.
Write me, if you want the original file.

Cheers
Erik


----------

